# To mesh or not to mesh... a vapers question



## Arthster (6/9/19)

*Let me begin with saying this is not a review nor an endorsement but a personal journey of discovery.

I am also not punting my ideas or saying that everyone else is wrong. These are my Opinions and Only my opinions. I am in no way trying to say that your device is dated and you should get a mesh tank or dripper. *

For the last almost 2 weeks I have been playing with to Mesh systems. both of them being the Wotofo Profile series. For Squonking I have used the Profile RSA (Rebuildable Squonking Atomizer) and for my tank vape I have been using the Profile Unity RTA.

both these heads have an almost Identical build deck and also wicks the same for the most part. I am not going to go into details with regards to building as this is not a product review.

Though I would be more than happy to do one for each, just let me know and I'll give it a go.... HEY Look at that i'm a poet and i didn't even realize.

firstly going from coil only to mesh only was actually a lot easier then I thought it would be... for one simple reason... I FREAKING LOVE MESH... Flavor, temperature, cloud density, vape consistency... There is not one single thing I can say that would be a negative towards it.

I know some people say it dries you out more. That's possible I am not going to call BS on it but for me... I would say it's no worse than a decent clapton build.

So here are a couple of things that I noticed.

1. More Flavor and Consistent flavor... the same flavor all the time
2. More cloud for less battery. I am getting thick dense beautiful clouds... at 50watt. the closest I got to that was single flat 26G Kanthol and that came with a 80watt price tag.
3. Ease of build. Really it is simple... Granted I am using precut mesh. I will come back to this once I found a spool of A1 Kanthal and Stainless Mesh.

As a note I have not done TC on mesh because I do not have stainless mesh as yet.

4. Longevity. I had the same build running for just over a week before I did a pitstop and to be honest it was a waisted stop. the cotton was still fluffy and clean and the buildup on the mesh wasn't at all bad. None of the mesh holes where gunged or anything like that.
5. Smooth... this one is hard to explain but some juices gives me a throat grind like i am vaping on 18mg through an RDA yet none of those juice gave me nearly as bad a throat hit on the mesh... Maybe because the vape is denser... I honestly can't explain this one. but I had no problem with chain vaping 6mg on the RSA... apart from the obvious @Silver
6. Juice comes alive. By this i mean I can actually taste the sub tones and what's in the juice so much more clearly. sweetners are in your mouth not just the back of your throat. it's hard to explain but I tasted flavors that I never noticed before...
7. This one is important to me... No spitback... none nothing not a drop... This is probably one of the big things for me. I hate the hot ball of juice making touchdown... I carry on through it and I suck it up... but it doesn't mean i like it. With mesh I have not had a single drip of spitback.
8. Temperature... what do you prefer? because you can have them all. seriously up or down the wattage to find your vape temp... Love it.
9. RSA Warns you... Yeah the squonker actually lets you know that you need to squonk because the next one is going to sting a little. I do appreciate that because i forget to squonk until I get reminded that I was suppose to squonk.

Concerns:

Ok so I have 1 concern.
1. Dry hits.... no, you can't call it a hit... it's more of a Dry... Pile Drive Jump from the 5th floor and get hit by a 18 wheel truck before slamming you face first into the pavement... hit... Trust me don't do it. I do not recommend it... nope nope nope... (This was done in simulation to see what to expect.)

I wasn't expecting that... 

Then there is apparently a fire risk. Some guys on the youtube recones if you crank up dry cotton with mesh to about 110watt then there is a chance that you can suck a flaming ball of hamster fur into your lungs... im thinking... yeah no shit. I also have to say that I have only had partial dry hits. What do I mean by a partial dry hit? Well I don't have a name for what actually happens.
For mesh to give of a meshy good vape the entire strip of mesh needs to touch the cotton. If you have an arb random spot about 0.5 x 0.5mm that cotton is NOT touching, the mesh creates a hot spot that feels like a dry hit. this has happened to me but only on the edge of the mesh. a little nudge of the cotton with a tweezer sorts that problem in no time at all.

In conclusion. If by now you haven't noticed, I absolutely love mesh on RSA and RTA. I think I would be vaping these for a pretty long time.

_In MY opinion_... I have found the ever elusive unicorn vape. I am sure in time something better will come round but for now, I have found the vape that I have been chasing for a very very very long time. Some of the older guys on the forum will remember that I love my custard but could never vape it because custard vapes burnt my throat... well that's not a problem anymore... I am 1.5liters into a 3 Liter custard DIY.

Thanks for reading and remember to let me know if you would like me to do a review on the Profile RSA and RTA

You may now throw flowers, braziers or cash.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5 | Informative 1


----------



## GerrieP (6/9/19)

Hi Arth. Thanks. What a great article. I am SO looking forward to your review on the Unity Rta. I bought myself one at Vapecon cause off the price and man am I glad my budget was that tight. Comparing to my Zeus X I can't put the Unity down for 1 minute. Every single drag in the Zeus I am longing the Unity. The flavour, the smoothness, the cloud... I am vaping now only 1.2 months so a Newby, but man... this is good. From my very first wick(after a couple YouTube videos) I only had joy. Thanks again for your forum. Best off good clouds...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arthster (6/9/19)

GerrieP said:


> Hi Arth. Thanks. What a great article. I am SO looking forward to your review on the Unity Rta. I bought myself one at Vapecon cause off the price and man am I glad my budget was that tight. Comparing to my Zeus X I can't put the Unity down for 1 minute. Every single drag in the Zeus I am longing the Unity. The flavour, the smoothness, the cloud... I am vaping now only 1.2 months so a Newby, but man... this is good. From my very first wick(after a couple YouTube videos) I only had joy. Thanks again for your forum. Best off good clouds...



Great stuff. I am really glad your enjoying the RTA. I will most certainly do a review over the weekend and include some pictures of my build as well. 

I don't know if you have already tried it. But next time close down the airflow on the RTA to about 3 open holes. That's my all day every vape airflow.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## DougP (6/9/19)

I support you 100%.
I have converted to mesh and will never go back.

2 profile RDA's 
1 profile RTA 
2 kylin M mesh RTA's 

Now there is still a little "Unicorn OMG" moment waiting for you that is gonna blow your mind.
Wait till you use SS 316 - 200 grid mesh.
The flavor, cloud and experiance is next level

In the image below the SS 316 - 200 is on the right 










Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Arthster (6/9/19)

Thank you @Blends Of Distinction. and thanks for the kind words. I was actually going to ask for recommendations on which mesh to get. 

I will most definitely be on the lookout for 200mesh SS.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GerrieP (6/9/19)

Arthster said:


> Great stuff. I am really glad your enjoying the RTA. I will most certainly do a review over the weekend and include some pictures of my build as well.
> 
> I don't know if you have already tried it. But next time close down the airflow on the RTA to about 3 open holes. That's my all day every vape airflow.


Been using it since Sunday non stop. Maybe done 4 tanks on my Zeus and 120ml on my Unity.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## DougP (6/9/19)

Arthster said:


> Thank you @Blends Of Distinction. and thanks for the kind words. I was actually going to ask for recommendations on which mesh to get.
> 
> I will most definitely be on the lookout for 200mesh SS.


You welcome to contact me I have tired SS 316 150, SS 316 200, Ni80 and can give you a run down of them all
I have all these wires here with mesh cut to size, so if you close to Fourways you welcome to pop past and I will give you a piece of each to try 

But trust me SS 316L 200 grit is tops 
Roughly 0.16 ohm @ 46 - 48 watts 
And on the Vaspresso Gen in TC mode it rocks 

I have also built a dual mesh parallel coil cutting the strips thin which is also good 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## X-Calibre786 (6/9/19)

I hate you guys. 

By saying it's so much better than the Zeus (I love the Zeus) y'all got me convinced to get a mesh device.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## DougP (6/9/19)

X-Calibre786 said:


> I hate you guys.
> 
> By saying it's so much better than the Zeus (I love the Zeus) y'all got me convinced to get a mesh device.


It is but there is a big BUT

On the Profile Unity RTA you have to spend the time to wick it right or it can quickly become your worst nightmare with regards to either dry hits or leaking

It is not my place to compare different RTA's and I am not trying to start a debate here. My recommendation would be, owning both... 

If you are not an experianced wicker, is to rather get the kylin M it's top airflow and doesn't leak and is far easier to wick

Flavor and overall vape experiance is almost the same on both 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DougP (6/9/19)

I also don't want to distract from the essence of this thread. 
But it was mentioned above that you sometimes get a burnt dry hit taste where a small portion of the cotton is not touching the mesh.
I have discovered that on the Profile Untiy RTA the spring becomes soft after a bit and is not strong enough then to push the cotton up against the mesh.
I found a good work around for this as posted in this thread 

https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink/to...&share_tid=58722&share_fid=74789&share_type=t



Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Beserker786 (6/9/19)

Great review. I’ve had the same experience, though luckily for me haven’t really had any issues wicking yet, I watch tooo many review videos. I love Flavour and was using the Drop, also got the dvarw dL and then the profile, and now the unity, and I can’t be happier vaping on mesh. The flavour on the RDA is much better than the RTA ,but it’s still really good! I don’t like menthol flavours so much, but sweet vapes fruit or dessert are brilliant! Will be on the lookout for the stainless steel mesh, but then I’ll also need a TC device. Hmmm

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Arthster (6/9/19)

GerrieP said:


> Been using it since Sunday non stop. Maybe done 4 tanks on my Zeus and 120ml on my Unity.
> View attachment 177037


 That is an awesome looking combo. 

Yeah one thing I did forget to mention... They are a thirsty little guys

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## Arthster (6/9/19)

Blends Of Distinction said:


> You welcome to contact me I have tired SS 316 150, SS 316 200, Ni80 and can give you a run down of them all
> I have all these wires here with mesh cut to size, so if you close to Fourways you welcome to pop past and I will give you a piece of each to try
> 
> But trust me SS 316L 200 grit is tops
> ...



Oh wow, OK you have done a bit of research there. I still need to get to that point. I am not 100% sure when I am going to be close to you again. I left Midrand in April last year and moved back to my home town on the Woesrand. But I will most definitely let you know when I am heading back that way.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arthster (6/9/19)

X-Calibre786 said:


> I hate you guys.
> 
> By saying it's so much better than the Zeus (I love the Zeus) y'all got me convinced to get a mesh device.


Well remember like I said in the beginning of the OP. This is all just my opinion and I have never tried the Zeus, so it could change my mind again. One thing i can say is, that you wont be sorry. even if its a mediocre vape for you... its going to be the best mediocre vape you have had.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arthster (6/9/19)

Blends Of Distinction said:


> It is but there is a big BUT
> 
> On the Profile Unity RTA you have to spend the time to wick it right or it can quickly become your worst nightmare with regards to either dry hits or leaking
> 
> ...



Yeah I agree with the wicking, it can be tricky and it may take a try or two to get right. but once you have it... its solid.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arthster (6/9/19)

Blends Of Distinction said:


> I also don't want to distract from the essence of this thread.
> But it was mentioned above that you sometimes get a burnt dry hit taste where a small portion of the cotton is not touching the mesh.
> I have discovered that on the Profile Untiy RTA the spring becomes soft after a bit and is not strong enough then to push the cotton up against the mesh.
> I found a good work around for this as posted in this thread
> ...


I just happen to have a spare pen lying around 

Mine was a stupid mistake. One thing that is important on the tank. is that you need to do a sort of pancake wick. Its got juice holes top and bottom and if you don't do the pancake right the wick tends to cause a little gap at the edge of the mesh. while you building and after you primed the wick. do a couple of test fires and make sure you don't see any red spots. if you don't see red your contact is good.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arthster (6/9/19)

Beserker786 said:


> Great review. I’ve had the same experience, though luckily for me haven’t really had any issues wicking yet, I watch tooo many review videos. I love Flavour and was using the Drop, also got the dvarw dL and then the profile, and now the unity, and I can’t be happier vaping on mesh. The flavour on the RDA is much better than the RTA ,but it’s still really good! I don’t like menthol flavours so much, but sweet vapes fruit or dessert are brilliant! Will be on the lookout for the stainless steel mesh, but then I’ll also need a TC device. Hmmm



Yeah the RDA definitely has more flavor and a smoother draw. 
Nice thing with SS... it can also run in wattage mode. unlike the other temp wires.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DougP (6/9/19)

Arthster said:


> I just happen to have a spare pen lying around
> 
> Mine was a stupid mistake. One thing that is important on the tank. is that you need to do a sort of pancake wick. Its got juice holes top and bottom and if you don't do the pancake right the wick tends to cause a little gap at the edge of the mesh. while you building and after you primed the wick. do a couple of test fires and make sure you don't see any red spots. if you don't see red your contact is good.


Yip it's a combination wick.. Wick into bottom juice ports combined with a pancake wick around the top juice holes.
Leaking out the airflow is purely because there is no pancake wick around the top juice holes 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Arthster (6/9/19)

Blends Of Distinction said:


> Yip it's a combination wick.. Wick into bottom juice ports combined with a pancake wick around the top juice holes.
> Leaking out the airflow is purely because there is no pancake wick around the top juice holes
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk



Yip. If you get that combo right... You will taste rainbows.


----------



## DougP (6/9/19)

And for the guys using the Kylin M's.
The chimney is slightly shorter than the profile unity. Using the mesh wire at the same length produces a slightly wet vape with a bit of juice coming into your mouth when chain vaping. This is because the top of the mesh curve is almost touching the top of the chimney restricting the draw and sucking up to much juice. 
Quick solution...cut the mesh shorter by cutting off one's side solid end plate. Reduces length by approx. 1mm 
Remember to use slightly less cotton cause the inner diameter is now smaller. 
Vape will now be smoother and not so wet 


Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DougP (6/9/19)

Beserker786 said:


> Great review. I’ve had the same experience, though luckily for me haven’t really had any issues wicking yet, I watch tooo many review videos. I love Flavour and was using the Drop, also got the dvarw dL and then the profile, and now the unity, and I can’t be happier vaping on mesh. The flavour on the RDA is much better than the RTA ,but it’s still really good! I don’t like menthol flavours so much, but sweet vapes fruit or dessert are brilliant! Will be on the lookout for the stainless steel mesh, but then I’ll also need a TC device. Hmmm


No need for a TC mode. SS runs in wattage mode perfectly 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## DougP (6/9/19)

Arthster... Just another little tip

When you start cutting these mesh roles to make your strip. 

The shorter you cut the strip (length) the less the ohms will become
The narrower you cut the strip (width) the more the ohms will increase



Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Arthster (6/9/19)

Blends Of Distinction said:


> Arthster... Just another little tip
> 
> When you start cutting these mesh roles to make your strip.
> 
> ...



oh wow, thanks Noted. i thought it was only down to length


----------



## SparkySA (6/9/19)

Arthster said:


> *Let me begin with saying this is not a review nor an endorsement but a personal journey of discovery.
> 
> I am also not punting my ideas or saying that everyone else is wrong. These are my Opinions and Only my opinions. I am in no way trying to say that your device is dated and you should get a mesh tank or dripper. *
> 
> ...


Sounds like a great idea, that custard DIY sounds good...... It would be cool te hear about mesh coils I think it might be the next step for me

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arthster (6/9/19)

SparkySA said:


> Sounds like a great idea, that custard DIY sounds good...... It would be cool te hear about mesh coils I think it might be the next step for me



I need to work on my custard pecan pie. its not yet there...

yeah mesh is new to me, I got allot to learn but the learning curve is awesome.


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (6/9/19)

Brilliant post/thread @Arthster 
I have been so undecided over the last couple of weeks on whether to try mesh or not...your post ha now answered my question!
Going to get it and try it out

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Arthster (6/9/19)

Imthiaz Khan said:


> Brilliant post/thread @Arthster
> I have been so undecided over the last couple of weeks on whether to try mesh or not...your post ha now answered my question!
> Going to get it and try it out


Hey @Imthiaz Khan, long time no see... or chat

I am very happy with it. I am sure your going to be as well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (6/9/19)

Yeah it's been a long time...I need to come visit 
Thank you bud! Can't wait to try it out!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Arthster (6/9/19)

Imthiaz Khan said:


> Yeah it's been a long time...I need to come visit
> Thank you bud! Can't wait to try it out!!!



Mini vape meet on B1

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (6/9/19)

Lol, awesome!
Looking forward to it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (7/9/19)

@Arthster

If you want to try out mesh why don't you buy a Mystique mesh coil tank from Vape King. Cheaper than a replacement coil.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Arthster (7/9/19)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> @Arthster
> 
> If you want to try out mesh why don't you buy a Mystique mesh coil tank from Vape King. Cheaper than a replacement coil.



Thanks @Puff the Magic Dragon, I will have a look at it. I have the Profile RDA and RTA to get through and then I will move on to the next one to try.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (7/9/19)

I don't build but what I can say is that the commercial mesh coils are fantastic! I don't want to use any other!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arthster (7/9/19)

Hooked said:


> I don't build but what I can say is that the commercial mesh coils are fantastic! I don't want to use any other!



Well that is what spurred me on to going RTA and RDA mesh. I used the SKRR for a while and found the mesh setup fantastic, but I prefer building my own coils. I love the SKRR I think its one of the best tanks on the market but what makes that I give it 9 puffy clouds instead of 10, is the fact that there is no RBA base for the tank.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jengz (6/2/20)

Howsit all, recently got me some mesh atties, all profile rdas and rta, firstly... Have no idea why i waited so long. Ive been getting oodles of flavour and love the cooler experience every now and then.

I think my wicking isnt that bad but any tips to better it or advice on which reviewers video shoukd i watch for the unity rta would be greatly appreciated. I get mad flavour for about 3 tanks and then either leak city after the third or a a moerse dry hit on my 3rd or 4th tank. I dont understand why but its happening. 

Thanks in advance.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis (6/2/20)

The best flavour i have found is not from using mesh as the heating element but using round wire wrapped around mesh wicking! far superior to cotton!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Jengz (6/2/20)

Timwis said:


> The best flavour i have found is not from using mesh as the heating element but using round wire wrapped around mesh wicking! far superior to cotton!


This is going into a whole new realm for me.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Timwis (6/2/20)

Arthster said:


> both these heads have an almost Identical build deck and also wicks the same for the most part


 Bit confused about the whole terminology being used "heads" no idea? and i just take it RSA is your pet name for the RDA? But as for the statement they get wicked completely differently!


----------



## Timwis (6/2/20)

I am getting even more confused by this thread, the question is do we want the OP to do a review of the Profile Unity and the doesn't exist RSA as if reviews are not out there. Yet loads of reviews have been done both on Youtube and written (i have reviewed both). The question was answered overwhelmingly yet i see no review???


----------



## NOOB (6/2/20)

There are quite a few reviews available on the interwebs with regards to mesh RDA's/RTA's. Many of the reviewers indicated that they are wary of mesh atomizers purely because of the fact that they are prone to dry hits. 

About a year ago I decided to throw caution to the wind and got the Profile RDA. My reasoning was that, seeing as the Profile RDA is capable of using both mesh and normal coils, if I didn't like the mesh I could just switch over to normal coils (which I had been using exclusively with all my other atomizers).

I received the Profile and went to work on installing the mesh coil with the supplied cotton and *WOW!!! *I was totally blown away with the flavour, not to mention the smooth vape I got off of the Profile.

I realise that the flavour and smooth airflow are 100% subjective, but I was seriously impressed. 

Now, full disclaimer, I have had a couple of dry hits on the Profile, *BUT* this was mostly due to the fact that I lost track of when last I squonked! 

On the odd occasion I had a dry hit because of the cotton not being in full contact with the coil, but this happened very rarely. 

I can understand why reviewers are wary of dry hits with mesh (yet, it hurts), but if you take the time to wick it properly and pay attention to when you should squonk/drip, you honestly have nothing to worry about. And by time, I mean it takes me all of 5 minutes, no longer that it takes anyone else to wick up a normal coil. I personally prefer using the "pancake" wicking method (have a look at this video @ around the 4:22 mark).

I honestly think that mesh has been portrayed in a negative way, purely based on many of the popular reviewers point of view stating that mesh is extremely prone to dry hits. This has not been my experience though.

Mesh, for me at least, is really flavourful and the coils do last quite a long time. I prefer changing my coil out once every two weeks or so, but I have managed use a coil for nearly a month before I felt the need to replace it, obviously not taking rewicking into account.

I have been using my Profile RDA exclusively for nearly a year now and would highly recommend mesh to anyone, providing they are willing to take a little time (it took me about a week or so) to get used to wicking it properly.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (6/2/20)

o"the youtube recones if you crank up dry cotton with mesh to about 110watt then there is a chance that you can suck a flaming ball of hamster fur into your lungs... im thinking... yeah no shit. I also have to say that I have only had partial dry hits. What do I mean by a partial dry hit? Well I don't have a name for what actually happens."
You can expect this at 40w too. The mesh gets extremely hot at even this wattege and if the cotton is dry enough it will catch alight.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Timwis (6/2/20)

Resistance said:


> o"the youtube recones if you crank up dry cotton with mesh to about 110watt then there is a chance that you can suck a flaming ball of hamster fur into your lungs... im thinking... yeah no shit. I also have to say that I have only had partial dry hits. What do I mean by a partial dry hit? Well I don't have a name for what actually happens."
> You can expect this at 40w too. The mesh gets extremely hot at even this wattege and if the cotton is dry enough it will catch alight.


Yep need that cotton to keep saturated!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## zadiac (8/2/20)

So far, no mesh atty impressed me at all.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (8/2/20)

zadiac said:


> So far, no mesh atty impressed me at all.


There's quite a few good ones out there,but the better options is mostly sub ohm tanks.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (8/2/20)

Yes Im also confused. the last few months my rda's are standing still. The flavor I get from replaceable coil "podmods" mesh coils, is just so much better than on my rda's. Yes on a rda I can get a more overwhelming taste but these little replaceable mesh coils just brings out more of the other notes you normally dont even notice. I like building rda's and like a low watts restricted hit, so don't really want to go big clouds mesh rda. Flavor on Vinci 0.3ohm and Gemm 0.5ohm mesh coils, is just amazing, you taste every single flavor that went into that juice

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (8/2/20)

I agree with your remarks. Only my Beest RTA is still in use. Most of my RDA's are gathering dust. Mystique 1.5Ohm disposable tanks are amazing. I never thought that I would be able to admit this. I have two RTAs which only take replaceable mesh coils. I won them in competitions (thanks @Hooked ). They were both amazing but the coils alone are double the price of the Mystique tanks.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance (8/2/20)

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> Yes Im also confused. the last few months my rda's are standing still. The flavor I get from replaceable coil "podmods" mesh coils, is just so much better than on my rda's. Yes on a rda I can get a more overwhelming taste but these little replaceable mesh coils just brings out more of the other notes you normally dont even notice. I like building rda's and like a low watts restricted hit, so don't really want to go big clouds mesh rda. Flavor on Vinci 0.3ohm and Gemm 0.5ohm mesh coils, is just amazing, you taste every single flavor that went into that juice



I high Nic low W the Gemm25 pod of .ohm5 too. Epic flavour on restricted DL and I also MTL the .5 pod its good both ways

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (8/2/20)

Currently I got high Nic in the .5 DL pod-tank at 15.5 W and I open and close the airflow depending on the need to DL or MTL

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (8/2/20)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> I agree with your remarks. Only my Beest RTA is still in use. Most of my RDA's are gathering dust. Mystique 1.5Ohm disposable tanks are amazing. I never thought that I would be able to admit this. I have two RTAs which only take replaceable mesh coils. I won them in competitions (thanks @Hooked ). They were both amazing but the coils alone are double the price of the Mystique tanks.


Me and @Timwis was commenting on the tea cotton that's Freemax's trademark cotton. I you could get it sold separately to see if it make a difference in the rebuildable RDA/RTA's and I think it would!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (8/2/20)

MESH IT,WICK IT,VAPE IT.
there I've said it first now to print it on a t-shirt(sweater)

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Timwis (8/2/20)

Resistance said:


> I high Nic low W the Gemm25 pod of .ohm5 too. Epic flavour on restricted DL and I also MTL the .5 pod its good both ways


The hotter e-liquid gets the more the flavour suffers, yes mesh heats up very quickly and gets very hot but it means it needs lower wattage and where it has the advantage although it heats very quickly it cools in an instant so the e-liquid it'self in the tank stays cooler and keeps it flavour.

Another ingredient for flavour is surface area of the heating element and mesh just has so much more surface area than a traditional wire coil. Also if you look inside a commercial mesh coil now the mesh isn't mesh as we once knew it but more and more metal is on show as they go for even more surface area some manufactures like Innokin even both serrate and laser edge the edging of the mesh to increase the surface area still further.

These new wicking materials championed by Freemax and Horizontech, using things like wood pulp and Flax mixed with cotton and the latest Tea Fiber just seem to give less if any taste so you get a purer taste of your e-liquid, the other added benefit is they seem to hold the liquid much better so much less leaking!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked (8/2/20)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> I agree with your remarks. Only my Beest RTA is still in use. Most of my RDA's are gathering dust. Mystique 1.5Ohm disposable tanks are amazing. I never thought that I would be able to admit this. I have two RTAs which only take replaceable mesh coils. I won them in competitions (thanks @Hooked ). They were both amazing but the coils alone are double the price of the Mystique tanks.



It's great that you won @Puff the Magic Dragon but the price of the coils is not so great. What a pity!

By the way, the Mystique disposable tank has a 0.15ohm coil, not 1.5ohm. I also use them and I agree that they're amazing. The flavour is superb - I just hate the size. 3ml is too small and I'm constantly refilling!!


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (8/2/20)

Typo. It just proves that I am human after all.

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Timwis (8/2/20)

Hooked said:


> It's great that you won @Puff the Magic Dragon but the price of the coils is not so great. What a pity!
> 
> By the way, the Mystique disposable tank ha
> Don't know what the filling method is on the Mystique but the new Gemm Pod (which isn't a pod) only holds 2ml. The fill method is a bung up top with a very easy to get hold of flap it takes a second to lift up to reveal a very generous fill port that can be filled mess free in a couple of seconds so it takes less than 5 seconds and no effort to fill, i can only think i would have an issue if i was bone idol!





Hooked said:


> It's great that you won @Puff the Magic Dragon but the price of the coils is not so great. What a pity!
> 
> By the way, the Mystique disposable tank has a 0.15ohm coil, not 1.5ohm. I also use them and I agree that they're amazing. The flavour is superb - I just hate the size. 3ml is too small and I'm constantly refilling!!


Is it not top-fill just via an easy access bung like the Freemax tanks? The Freemax new Gemm pod tanks are only 2ml but filling is that quick and easy it would seem incredibly lazy to have issues about filling often, it takes 5 seconds!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Hooked (8/2/20)

Timwis said:


> Is it not top-fill just via an easy access bung like the Freemax tanks? The Freemax new Gemm pod tanks are only 2ml but filling is that quick and easy it would seem incredibly lazy to have issues about filling often, it takes 5 seconds!



@Timwis It's not "incredibly lazy" it's incredibly annoying. I vape a lot and I can go through a 3ml tank in half an hour. Do I want to refill every half an hour. No.


----------



## Hooked (8/2/20)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> Typo. It just proves that I am human after all.



Relieved to hear that @Puff the Magic Dragon. Here I was thinking that you're a bot!


----------



## Timwis (8/2/20)

Hooked said:


> @Timwis It's not "incredibly lazy" it's incredibly annoying. I vape a lot and I can go through a 3ml tank in half an hour. Do I want to refill every half an hour. No.


I take it the Mystique also has an incredibly quick top-fill method then by that response!


----------



## DougP (8/2/20)

Jengz said:


> Howsit all, recently got me some mesh atties, all profile rdas and rta, firstly... Have no idea why i waited so long. Ive been getting oodles of flavour and love the cooler experience every now and then.
> 
> I think my wicking isnt that bad but any tips to better it or advice on which reviewers video shoukd i watch for the unity rta would be greatly appreciated. I get mad flavour for about 3 tanks and then either leak city after the third or a a moerse dry hit on my 3rd or 4th tank. I dont understand why but its happening.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


PM Sent 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (8/2/20)

Timwis said:


> I take it the Mystique also has an incredibly quick top-fill method then by that response!



Mystique does empty very quickly
I don’t mind at all if I am at my vape cave at home but when out and about I find it an inconvenience 
Oh and I have lost that little rubber cap on the Mystique before. Lol. I was trying to fill in a hotel room and it just disappeared. Was looking everywhere for it. Lol

Reactions: Can relate 2


----------



## Resistance (8/2/20)

Jengz said:


> Howsit all, recently got me some mesh atties, all profile rdas and rta, firstly... Have no idea why i waited so long. Ive been getting oodles of flavour and love the cooler experience every now and then.
> 
> I think my wicking isnt that bad but any tips to better it or advice on which reviewers video shoukd i watch for the unity rta would be greatly appreciated. I get mad flavour for about 3 tanks and then either leak city after the third or a a moerse dry hit on my 3rd or 4th tank. I dont understand why but its happening.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Pack enough cotton to cover the mesh coil. Too little and you get dry hits or burns and a little to much can give you dry hits. The leaking might be the cotton is just enough to start out with. You need a bit extra to keep the wick saturated or the ports from taking in air.


----------



## Resistance (8/2/20)

Silver said:


> Mystique does empty very quickly
> I don’t mind at all if I am at my vape cave at home but when out and about I find it an inconvenience
> Oh and I have lost that little rubber cap on the Mystique before. Lol. I was trying to fill in a hotel room and it just disappeared. Was looking everywhere for it. Lol


Next time keep a spare in your wallet for emergencies.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (8/2/20)

Resistance said:


> Next time keep a spare in your wallet for emergencies.



I ended up just opening another Mystique tank, I had a pack of them, but it irritated me so much at the time.

Next morning I found the rubber seal - it was right in front of me on the little table I was pitstopping on. I just couldn’t see it because of the night and the colour, it was camouflaged!!



#problemsonlyVaperswouldUnderstand

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Resistance (8/2/20)

Jengz said:


> Howsit all, recently got me some mesh atties, all profile rdas and rta, firstly... Have no idea why i waited so long. Ive been getting oodles of flavour and love the cooler experience every now and then.
> 
> I think my wicking isnt that bad but any tips to better it or advice on which reviewers video shoukd i watch for the unity rta would be greatly appreciated. I get mad flavour for about 3 tanks and then either leak city after the third or a a moerse dry hit on my 3rd or 4th tank. I dont understand why but its happening.
> 
> Thanks in advance.



See @Blends Of Distinction 's post on the first page of this thread


----------



## Timwis (8/2/20)

Silver said:


> Mystique does empty very quickly
> I don’t mind at all if I am at my vape cave at home but when out and about I find it an inconvenience
> Oh and I have lost that little rubber cap on the Mystique before. Lol. I was trying to fill in a hotel room and it just disappeared. Was looking everywhere for it. Lol


I don't have the Mystique that's why i asked about the fill method, with the Gemm the bung stays securely attached to the tank! Humans including myself have become very lazy!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Resistance (8/2/20)

Timwis said:


> I don't have the Mystique that's why i asked about the fill method, with the Gemm the bung stays securely attached to the tank! Humans including myself have become very lazy!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Timwis (8/2/20)

Resistance said:


> View attachment 189726


Lol, i edited. I initially put bone idol!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Hooked (8/2/20)

Timwis said:


> I take it the Mystique also has an incredibly quick top-fill method then by that response!



Yes, same as the Freemax.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis (8/2/20)

Hooked said:


> Yes, same as the Freemax.


The new Freemax tanks are only 2ml but are suited to lower wattage's so the liquid lasts longer especially with the 1.0ohm coil, still needs filling often.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (9/2/20)

I am also keen on conserving energy (a bit of an expert if the truth must be told) but the constant filling allows me to change flavour more frequently which I like. 

I have also lost a couple of the fill-hole bungs. I guess that they end up on the sock and pen island.

In my opinion, these are the *negatives of the Mystique tanks *:

- Small tank

- drinks more than Frank Sinatra

- Fill port bung goes walkabout and is difficult to remove if you have short nails and fat fingers

- Difficult to see the juice level in the darker ones.

- allegedly responsible for global warming 

The *list of pros* would be so long however that I must rely on my condition cited in my opening line by not attempting to list them.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Hooked (9/2/20)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> I am also keen on conserving energy (a bit of an expert if the truth must be told) but the constant filling allows me to change flavour more frequently which I like.
> 
> I have also lost a couple of the fill-hole bungs. I guess that they end up on the sock and pen island.
> 
> ...



@Puff the Magic Dragon Agree with all that you said. I use the black tank during the day only.

The little silicon stoppers do tend to fly away, which is why there are 3 extra ones in the box (box of 3 tanks).
Unfortunately there are some vendors who sell single tanks only, which is a rip-off, because firstly you don't get the extra stopper with a single tanks and, secondly, they charge R70 per tank, as compared to R180 per box of 3 from other ethical vendors.
This kind of thing makes me so angry. 

It's fine to offer the consumer a choice of either a single tank or a box of 3, but when ONLY single tanks are sold it's a rip-off.


----------



## Hooked (9/2/20)

Timwis said:


> The new Freemax tanks are only 2ml but are suited to lower wattage's so the liquid lasts longer especially with the 1.0ohm coil, still needs filling often.



@Timwis I prefer sub-ohm, but I've tried Freemax (I think it was 1.5ohm?) and I must say I was impressed. They're not available in SA though, which is a pity. I might well import some.


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (9/2/20)

Hooked said:


> as compared to R180 per box of 3 from other ethical vendors



Or you can buy them from an even more ethical vendor for R 130 per pack of three.


----------



## Timwis (9/2/20)

Hooked said:


> @Puff the Magic Dragon Agree with all that you said. I use the black tank during the day only.
> 
> The little silicon stoppers do tend to fly away, which is why there are 3 extra ones in the box (box of 3 tanks).
> Unfortunately there are some vendors who sell single tanks only, which is a rip-off, because firstly you don't get the extra stopper with a single tanks and, secondly, they charge R70 per tank, as compared to R180 per box of 3 from other ethical vendors.
> ...


Buy single tins of beans and it works out dearer per can than buying a four pack, buy a single bar of soap and it costs more per bar than buying a multipack. I could list every item that is ever sold and it has always been how consumerism has always worked! Some people might really need a tank but don't have R180 but only have R90 so having the R70 for one tank is a good option and it's never going to be as cheap per tank as buying a pack of 3. The single tank isn't a rip off but the other way round the 3 pack is a saving, if they were going to charge R60 for a single they wouldn't even bother selling them in packs of 3!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Hooked (9/2/20)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> Or you can buy them from an even more ethical vendor for R 130 per pack of three.



@Puff the Magic Dragon Where?? Do tell!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

